# Hello



## Rhapsody (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi  Just wanted to introduce myself and say hello
I've recently (last week) been diagnosed with Type 2 and been given Metformin 500gr.  It has been a very frustrating week and a bit, struggling to get my sugar levels stabilised.  I'm not even sure what they should be.  I'm currently going between 6 and 10.  To top it all I started the Slimfast diet a few months back to shed a few pounds - is this a good thing to be doing.  Is anyone else in the same situation?


----------



## Amigo (Nov 23, 2016)

Rhapsody said:


> Hi  Just wanted to introduce myself and say hello
> I've recently (last week) been diagnosed with Type 2 and been given Metformin 500gr.  It has been a very frustrating week and a bit, struggling to get my sugar levels stabilised.  I'm not even sure what they should be.  I'm currently going between 6 and 10.  To top it all I started the Slimfast diet a few months back to shed a few pounds - is this a good thing to be doing.  Is anyone else in the same situation?



Hi Rhapsody and welcome at a difficult time for you. If you need to shift some pounds then losing it will undoubtedly help your levels and make you feel better but whether the Slimfast diet is the right one is debatable. I don't know how diabetic friendly it is or whether it encourages healthy eating long term. Metformin can cause the runs too so a liquid replacement diet could cause 'issues'. Metformin has been said to help weight loss and obviously it will help control your levels when the effects start to kick in.

You must be testing at home to know your levels but don't panic if they are higher at the beginning. Between 6 and 10 is not bad at all at this stage. Aim for on or preferably below 7 fasting/before meals and ideally no more than 8.5 two hours after a meal. Exercise after meals like walking will really help to keep the levels down. Testing will help you to understand your unique tolerances. Good luck!


----------



## Rhapsody (Nov 23, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Hi Rhapsody and welcome at a difficult time for you. If you need to shift some pounds then losing it will undoubtedly help your levels and make you feel better but whether the Slimfast diet is the right one is debatable. I don't know how diabetic friendly it is or whether it encourages healthy eating long term. Metformin can cause the runs too so a liquid replacement diet could cause 'issues'. Metformin has been said to help weight loss and obviously it will help control your levels when the effects start to kick in.
> 
> You must be testing at home to know your levels but don't panic if they are higher at the beginning. Between 6 and 10 is not bad at all at this stage. Aim for on or preferably below 7 fasting/before meals and ideally no more than 8.5 two hours after a meal. Exercise after meals like walking will really help to keep the levels down. Testing will help you to understand your unique tolerances. Good luck!


Thanks for replying Amigo.  I just feel very down at the moment because it's a new 'thing' for me and it's a case of what can I eat and what not, especially with Christmas a few weeks away.  I have sent away for a couple of books to read up on and this week is the first of the increase in tabs.  I started on 1 a day and now on 2 a day, gradually going up till I'm on 4 a day.  Hopefully by then I will be more stable but so far the runs have escaped my metabolism.  I'm not badly over weight, about 2 stone and I do try to hit the golf course at least once a week.  I'm not good at exercise, have two bulging discs in the lower back and a dicky hip.  All in ready for the knackers yard!  Chin up, onwards and upwards ...


----------



## Amigo (Nov 23, 2016)

Rhapsody said:


> Thanks for replying Amigo.  I just feel very down at the moment because it's a new 'thing' for me and it's a case of what can I eat and what not, especially with Christmas a few weeks away.  I have sent away for a couple of books to read up on and this week is the first of the increase in tabs.  I started on 1 a day and now on 2 a day, gradually going up till I'm on 4 a day.  Hopefully by then I will be more stable but so far the runs have escaped my metabolism.  I'm not badly over weight, about 2 stone and I do try to hit the golf course at least once a week.  I'm not good at exercise, have two bulging discs in the lower back and a dicky hip.  All in ready for the knackers yard!  Chin up, onwards and upwards ...



Oh compared to me you're in great shape Rhapsody and it sounds like you're on the right track and adopting the right attitude. Somebody will be along with the recommended links for newly diagnosed which I found helpful when I was diagnosed last year. You won't need to do masses of exercise to shift the weight if you adopt a low carb diet. I managed to lose 2 stone without hitting the gym or golf course! 

I'm afraid Christmas is an extra challenge to all of us but take a look at the low carb recipes for goodies and once you get stabilised with your levels, a few little treats can be introduced. Dark chocolate preferably over 70% is ideal for low carb. You'll be amazed what a walk after dinner can do for your levels if you can manage it with your discs and hip.

A book I found absolutely fantastic at the beginning was Dr. David Cavan, 'Reversing Diabetes' or a similar title. Really helped me. You'll get there and it will be worth it for your overall health.


----------



## Grogg1 (Nov 23, 2016)

I'm barely a week diagnosed and I'm aspiring to single figure blood readings so you are doing well.  I did my first check on Monday when I had my meter and it was almost 15 and over 15 after food and that was after doing low carb for 2 days.  I was happy with 10.4 fasting this morning and just under 10 tonight.  Fabulous support on this forum so keep posting x


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 24, 2016)

Hello and welcome from a fellow T2.
For someone just diagnosed, those sound like good numbers to me.  What was your HbA1c?


----------



## grovesy (Nov 24, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 24, 2016)

Welcome Rhapsody from another type 2 
It's hard not to want immediate results once you decide to make changes. But you have to give your body time to catch up and it will show improvements. You're already doing well. And we all have times when it's a struggle but so long as you have more good days than bad you're winning.


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## James 048 (Nov 24, 2016)

Rhapsody said:


> Hi  Just wanted to introduce myself and say hello
> I've recently (last week) been diagnosed with Type 2 and been given Metformin 500gr.  It has been a very frustrating week and a bit, struggling to get my sugar levels stabilised.  I'm not even sure what they should be.  I'm currently going between 6 and 10.  To top it all I started the Slimfast diet a few months back to shed a few pounds - is this a good thing to be doing.  Is anyone else in the same situation?


Hi Rhapsody 
Warm welcome to the forum
It's only natural at this early stage to feel as you do , I was near pulling my hair out with worry and anxiety for a week or so , things will get better . just do all s that asked of you by medical profession and ask questions on the forum as you will alway get an answer ,  good luck and keep us updated


----------



## Rhapsody (Nov 24, 2016)

Firstly, thanks for all the welcomes.  It's great to have a forum where I can talk to people.  OK Ralph - so what are HbA1c?  Excuse the ignorance here, all these numbers on everyones posts are really confusing.  None of this has been explained to me, all I have is a pen to do my testing and a log book!  Did my sugars half an hour before dinner tonight and it was 5.2 but I haven't done it since, due to be done in about half an hour or so.  Last week I did loose the will to live but I gave myself a pep talk (of course I said all the things I wanted to hear....) and this week I decided to be more positive.  My biggest problem is trying to diet and eating low calorie foods, with the odd cheat, but surely the body does need some sort of sugar too??  My dieting was doing really well before I was diagnosed so I'm now unsure which one to concentrate on, dieting or diabetes.  I had to go to the supermarket today and by-passed everything that looked like food, much to hubby's frustration. All I kept asking was 'how far down the ingredients is sugar or how much sugar is in it'.  Am I perhaps going about this the wrong way?


----------



## Amigo (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi Rhapsody, the different figures and expressions can be very confusing so don't despair if you don't understand them yet. The Hba1c test is explained below. It's the main test taken every 3/6/12 months (depends how often your GP requests it) in which blood is take from your arm and sent to the lab. It calculate the average over 8-12 week period. Confusingly the numbers quotes don't relate to the pin prick meter so a 6.6 on the meter isn't a 6.6 on a Hba1c.

http://www.diabetes.co.uk/what-is-hba1c.html

This chart explains the conversion and diabetes usually starts at 48 (6.5) but that is not a 6.5 you'll get on the meter you use so don't confuse the two (yes I know it's a bit crazy!).

http://baspath.co.uk/Hba1c_table.pdf

The body doesn't need any additional sugar to what is naturally forming in food and my advice would be to concentrate on a low carb rather than a low calorie diet because the former will help to lose weight and sometimes more successfully. Low calorie can still spike your levels and when I look at for instance Weight Watcher desserts, I still see carbs at a higher level even though the cals may be reduced.

At first you walk around the supermarket thinking you can't eat anything at all but that passes as you learn about low carb and work out what suits you uniquely. Eat by the meter is my advice.
Incidentally 5.2 is a superb level! Well done!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi Rhapsody. I am also new, but I think the site is full of information, as well as friendly support. I am finding this helpful in an ocean of questions.


----------



## Rhapsody (Nov 24, 2016)

Amigo, thanks for the info where I can read about the figures.  The Diabetic nurse who gave me the pen etc has told me to have the blood tests etc done at the end of January.  At this point in time I guess I will get some numbers which will make more sense.  In the meantime I will cut out carbs and see what happens.  My reading after dinner tonight was 8.3 so not too bad I guess.  I will keep reading to try and get my head around all this info and follow as many posts as I can.  There is a diabetic meeting held monthly in my town so I will also go to that whenever I can.  Thanks for helping me


----------



## Rhapsody (Nov 24, 2016)

Grogg1 said:


> I'm barely a week diagnosed and I'm aspiring to single figure blood readings so you are doing well.  I did my first check on Monday when I had my meter and it was almost 15 and over 15 after food and that was after doing low carb for 2 days.  I was happy with 10.4 fasting this morning and just under 10 tonight.  Fabulous support on this forum so keep posting x


Hi Grogg1.  So happy to meet another newby.  I started on 1 Metformin too but have gone up to 2 this week slowly upping the dosage until it's 4, I have been in double figures but trying hard to stay in the singles.  Support has been good and I've been given lots of reading matter, some of which goes straight over my head.  We'll get there in the end ....


----------



## stephknits (Nov 24, 2016)

Welcome Rhapsody.  Sounds like you are working hard to make a difference.  I would  Try to reduce your carbs and go for slower release ones, rather than cut them out altogether. There are lots of great recipe recommendations and ideas for low carb snacks etc on the forum.  Most people find that following a lower carb diet helps with weight loss as well.  Good luck


----------



## Rhapsody (Nov 24, 2016)

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Hi Rhapsody. I am also new, but I think the site is full of information, as well as friendly support. I am finding this helpful in an ocean of questions.


Hi there.  Yes support has been good and I'm getting loads of information.  My head is also full of questions but I'm planning on going to our local group meeting so I can talk to a few people face to face.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 25, 2016)

Rhapsody said:


> OK Ralph - so what are HbA1c?  Excuse the ignorance here, all these numbers on everyones posts are really confusing.  None of this has been explained to me...


Typical. Although HbA1c was one thing I was actually told about.  As Amigo said, it's an average over 2-3 months.  48 and above is the level when you get diagnosed diabetic.  Some people are 100.
When you do your self testing, finger prick, that's your level at that moment.



Rhapsody said:


> Did my sugars half an hour before dinner tonight and it was 5.2





Rhapsody said:


> My reading after dinner tonight was 8.3 so not too bad I guess.


From what I know they are good numbers, especially for someone who's only just starting to look at things.
I discover 4 months ago my breakfast was taking my from 6.1 to 11.7. (No sugar in it at all, although there was carbs).
Your meter readings will help you figure out what to eat.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 25, 2016)

Check this page too.
https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to-diabetes/Monitoring/Testing/


----------



## Rhapsody (Nov 25, 2016)

Ralph-YK said:


> Typical. Although HbA1c was one thing I was actually told about.  As Amigo said, it's an average over 2-3 months.  48 and above is the level when you get diagnosed diabetic.  Some people are 100.
> When you do your self testing, finger prick, that's your level at that moment.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Ralph-YK.  Good to know, however, my father-in-law was diabetic so I did adjust eating when they came to visit and he always liked to stay between 4 - 8 on the 'finger prick'.   I wish I'd taken more notice of things then but that's why I've been trying to stay with low readings.  However, when you yourself is suddenly diagnosed, it's a different kettle of fish and everything that I thought I knew is largely immaterial.  My food store is just not equipped with the right sort of foods and from reading up on foods to eat and foods to avoid I'm in melt down!!  I'm now heading for the no/low carbs diet so any visitors that come along, are going to think they're in heaven!


----------



## Grogg1 (Nov 25, 2016)

Rhapsody said:


> Hi Grogg1.  So happy to meet another newby.  I started on 1 Metformin too but have gone up to 2 this week slowly upping the dosage until it's 4, I have been in double figures but trying hard to stay in the singles.  Support has been good and I've been given lots of reading matter, some of which goes straight over my head.  We'll get there in the end ....


 I hope so .  I had my lowest reading this morning since having monitor on Monday of 8.2.  Still high but pleased it's going down.  Strangely I'm also lower 2 hours after my lunch than before most days!!!  I am on a very low carb diet and trying to fast after lunch every other day (I go to bed early).  I've lost 1/2 stone in a week   I am over weight but not obese (I'm now 12.5 stone) but I'm aiming for 11 stone by January.  Two years ago I was heading towards 15 stone so I've been on the right path for a while.


----------



## Rhapsody (Nov 25, 2016)

Grogg1 said:


> I hope so .  I had my lowest reading this morning since having monitor on Monday of 8.2.  Still high but pleased it's going down.  Strangely I'm also lower 2 hours after my lunch than before most days!!!  I am on a very low carb diet and trying to fast after lunch every other day (I go to bed early).  I've lost 1/2 stone in a week   I am over weight but not obese (I'm now 12.5 stone) but I'm aiming for 11 stone by January.  Two years ago I was heading towards 15 stone so I've been on the right path for a while.


Wow, you are doing brilliantly losing that amount of weight in a week.  I only managed about 2 lbs a week whilst I was dieting before being diagnosed.  I managed 5.3 again today before dinner and 7.6 after, having had fish and salad + 6 chips.  I hope I can keep this up.


----------



## Katieb (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi Rhapsody. I have just rejoined this forum after a period of time away. I lost  3 stones a couple of years back by adjusting my eating/upping my exercise which I now need to do again as I have regained the weight following a couple of bad years where life got in the way (losing my mum etc). I am really angry with myself for letting this happen! I basically ditched all refined carbs, all sweet stuff, high fat foods and switched to low GI foods. I also reduced my portion size and did a bit more exercise (swimming, walking etc). I tested to see what made my blood sugar rise. Rice is a big problem for me so I now have cauliflower rice instead for example. I know the theory so now need to put it into practice! This site was/is invaluable! Tons of great advice and support. I feel well and truly among 'friends' here! Glad to be back! Katie


----------



## Rhapsody (Nov 26, 2016)

Katieb said:


> Hi Rhapsody. I have just rejoined this forum after a period of time away. I lost  3 stones a couple of years back by adjusting my eating/upping my exercise which I now need to do again as I have regained the weight following a couple of bad years where life got in the way (losing my mum etc). I am really angry with myself for letting this happen! I basically ditched all refined carbs, all sweet stuff, high fat foods and switched to low GI foods. I also reduced my portion size and did a bit more exercise (swimming, walking etc). I tested to see what made my blood sugar rise. Rice is a big problem for me so I now have cauliflower rice instead for example. I know the theory so now need to put it into practice! This site was/is invaluable! Tons of great advice and support. I feel well and truly among 'friends' here! Glad to be back! Katie


Hi Katieb.  Glad to meet you.  Yes, it is incredibly easy to gain weight, I just have to look at food and the pounds pile on.  It's the one thing that really puts me in melt down, I have been trying so hard to lose weight, last week I managed 2lbs this week none, and I have really been watching my diet.  I have about 2 stone to lose and my goal is May 2017.  Since getting feedback from forum members, I am concentrating on 'no carbs' but am finding it really tough.  I would love to find someone local to me to meet up and talk face to face to really see how others cope.  My hubby is being very supportive but I can't expect him to follow my diet although he is trying to lose weight.  We play golf, try to get on the course at least once a week, actually did the Par 3 this afternoon but my bones don't like exercise!  Pre lunch reading 4.7, pre-dinner 4.4; post dinner 8....  Disgusted because I didn't think there was anything in dinner to push me up so high.  Am I just being paranoid?


----------



## Grogg1 (Nov 26, 2016)

If you post what you had for dinner I'm sure someone more knowledgeable will be along to offer you some insight.  It also might have been the quantity.  I find a low carb meal but that leaves me feeling very full pushes me up more than 2.  I do eat quickly though so I'm trying to eat slower as I understand it's better.

Last night I had my first night out at a dinner/dance.  Garlic mushrooms to start, I'm not a fan and I removed the breadcrumbs.  Followed by Chicken Chasseur and I just had broccoli and green beans (a lot of them) and went without potatoes!  I had cheese (no crackers) for dessert and just one glass of red wine as not sure how it works with medication.  Had a boogie.  BG before bed 9 woke up to 8.9.  Bit disappointed it's not lower.


----------



## Rhapsody (Nov 26, 2016)

Grogg, my dinner tonight consisted of a few small meat balls wrapped in cabbage leaves and baked in a can of tomatoes.  Then had a low fat yoghurt so nothing to write home about.  Had tea and now drinking water .... Hope to have a better day tomorrow.  What is the lowest test count I should aim for as trying to keep it in single fingers.


----------



## Katieb (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi Rhapsody. Good to talk to you too. Maybe you are being too hard on yourself with no carbs at all. Switch to low GI foods and introduce a few into your diet. Not all spike your blood sugar. If you try low carbs rather than no carbs you might feel a bit less deprived. I lost weight eating smaller portion sizes and a few carbs like sweet potato, homemade pea soup, new potatoes with skins (small amounts) and the odd small baked potato. I aimed to have only 1 small portion of these per day with my evening meal. Worked for me and didn't spike my BS but only you will know what affects you when you test. I think aiming for no higher than 8.5 2 hours after a meal is the Type 2 bs target. Some say that non diabetics can rise as high as 8 after a meal though others argue above 7 isn't normal. 8.5 doesn't seem terrible to me but could be lower. As for meeting others, the Forum does 'meets' in major towns. I am in Derbyshire. Early days for both of us, so with a little help from the good folk on here, we can do this! Katieb. Ps. I loved playing golf years ago. Perhaps I should start again!


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi Rhapsody. As you can see from my profile I'm T1 rather then T2, so I can't really comment on your medication. However, I totally agree with what Katie has said. You have to find an eating plan, and level of carb intake that you can sustain for the long term. When I changed my diet after diagnoses to low carb, I tried to go under 50g every day. I managed for a short while, but realised there was no way I could continue doing that for the rest of my life! So I upped it to100g a day and find that is pretty easy to do. Occasionally I go over, but I'm usually about 70-80g. Although I'd like to lose 1/2 stone, I don't really look at cal content, and focus on total carb content of food. Like Katie, I too look for low GI foods, although I do have to avoid cereals and grains as they send my BG sky high (and Idon't want to have to take loads more insulin to cover them). I am lucky however, that I tend to be OK with porridge, so that is my go to breakfast.
Sorry, didn't say, but your figures are good, you're doing great.


----------



## Ditto (Nov 27, 2016)

Hello. Don't do low calorie, you'll starve! I can't bear to feel hungry. Atkins is the only thing that works for me...if I stick to it that is. My brother-in-law who's also Type 2 has porridge and blueberries for breakfast every morning which is what I'd like to have, but I've at least 8 stones to lose so I go for eggs. When I get to goal weigh (if ever) I shall try porridge and see how it affects my blood. I went up to 8.8 after some canned corned beef which scared me. I'm usually 6.3 ish and occasionally 5.9 but I'd like to be 5 ish as a regular reading. My sister has been type 2 for years and is in denial and her blood last time we measured was 23.


----------

